# Any furry character creation games?



## Kirkzer (Jan 10, 2017)

I love games that you can make your own character and they are always better if you can be a furry character. Do you know any good games that you make your own somewhat unique looking character? Games that I can think of at the moment are the following:

Elder Scrolls
Champions Online
Second Life                 -   (not a game but I'm including it)
Furcadia
World of Warcraft    -   (kind of unique characters)
Guild Wars Two        -   (kind of unique characters)
TERA                           -  (kind of unique characters)
Dwarf Fortress           -  (adventure mode)

If you can think of any more please tell me and I will add it to the very small list.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 10, 2017)

Hmm, well, I don't know if this counts, but in the adventure mode of Dwarf Fortress, you can make a furry, or 'Intelligent Wilderness Creature', character.
The only problem with that, is that you can't actually see what it looks like. Since everything in that game is indicated by a letter, number, or symbol. However, you inherit any trait from any species you choose from. Aside from, maybe, flight and other cheaty things.
So it's still quite a bit of fun, and there are a LOT of animals to choose from.


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 10, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Hmm, well, I don't know if this counts, but in the adventure mode of Dwarf Fortress, you can make a furry, or 'Intelligent Wilderness Creature', character.
> The only problem with that, is that you can't actually see what it looks like. Since everything in that game is indicated by a letter, number, or symbol. However, you inherit any trait from any species you choose from. Aside from, maybe, flight and other cheaty things.
> So it's still quite a bit of fun, and there are a LOT of animals to choose from.


Yes that counts, you can make a furry character even if you do not see them yourself. That's the second time someone mention that game on these forms I may need to look into it but with that said it looks like it may take too long to learn and do not know I have the time for that kind of game at the moment. I will add it to the list and thanks for a different look into character creation.


----------



## Rant (Jan 10, 2017)

Minecraft, you can choose a lot of animals skins.


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 10, 2017)

Rant said:


> Minecraft, you can choose a lot of animals skins.


can you make your own character? You can not on console.


----------



## Rant (Jan 10, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> can you make your own character? You can not on console.


Eh, maybe on pc.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 10, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> Yes that counts, you can make a furry character even if you do not see them yourself. That's the second time someone mention that game on these forms I may need to look into it but with that said it looks like it may take too long to learn and do not know I have the time for that kind of game at the moment. I will add it to the list and thanks for a different look into character creation.


You don't need a concrete understanding of it to enjoy it. I'm very new to it myself. But it's fun to get into a game, have fun (lose horribly), then go online and hear other people's stories how how they had fun (lost horribly) as well. Every story is equally as unique as it is hilarious. Plus there's lots of really good fanart of people's experiences.


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 10, 2017)

Karatine said:


> You don't need a concrete understanding of it to enjoy it. I'm very new to it myself. But it's fun to get into a game, have fun (lose horribly), then go online and hear other people's stories how how they had fun (lost horribly) as well. Every story is equally as unique as it is hilarious. Plus there's lots of really good fanart of people's experiences.


ok I'm sold! I will get it soon I love games that are hard and even better knowing that you can get yourself in situations you cannot win. I love being the underdog.


----------



## galaxy-meow (Jan 10, 2017)

TERA has a race that is just short, stubby, animals. They're super cute.


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 10, 2017)

galaxy-meow said:


> TERA has a race that is just short, stubby, animals. They're super cute.


yes that is one thanks for reminding me about it.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 10, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> yes that is one thanks for reminding me about it.


Go with Blade and Soul if you're going to go with  creepy and uncanny races. Just feels better and better optomization

It's also gorgeous with the scenery but it's sexualized to hell so that sucks


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 10, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Go with Blade and Soul if you're going to go with  creepy and uncanny races. Just feels better and better optomization
> 
> It's also gorgeous


I paly that game is ok a bit too easy.  great character creation but I'm not going to call it a furry game.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 11, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> I paly that game is ok a bit too easy.  great character creation but I'm not going to call it a furry game.



There used to be a game called Holy Beast but it shut down a few years back for NA







You could turn into your animal type


----------

